# Very pregnant mousie (Kali)



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Kali is due this weekend and she's pretty big already :shock: :lol:





































She's black berkshire longhair carrying satin (though a bad longhair i think, from seeing the pics in here) and Dad is broken black carrying satin


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow she is cute and ready to pop! :lol: 
I have a Dove Tan ready to pop any day now but I forgot to mark down when she went in with the buck :roll: I've done that with another 2 of my does aswell :roll: dont know whats wrong with me atm!
Can't wait to see pics of your new litter


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats, keep us updated


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

She's having the babies now :!:

I was going to feed them and check them like i do every day, and when i removed the house there was about 10 pinkies - and i don't think she's done yet, cause she's still fat :shock:

So i put the house back in a hurry so she can have the rest without my disturbance


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Just a quick snap while she was out of the nest 










Bianca and Josefine is also caring for the babies, keeping them warm and such 

That's good practice for when they are going to have babies themselves :lol:


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww, they look so helpless at that stage !!


----------

